# Paar andere Fragen zum Bunny Hop



## Martinigo99 (30. August 2013)

Hallo,
Erstmal möchte ich sagen dass ich schon paar Themen gelesen hab, aber irgendwie helfen mir diese nicht weiter. Also ich komme dann mal zum Problem und meinen Fragen dazu.

Ich versuche den Bunny Hop seit 3-4 Tagen täglich ca 2 Stunden am üben und es will einfach nicht klappen.

Also ich fang so an:
Ich rolle langsam los dann zieh ich am Lenkrad und lehn mich dabei nach hinten, um es so weit wie möglich hoch zu bekommen, das klappt schon mal so relativ dass Problem ist halt dass ich das Vorderrad gerade mal 20-30cm weit hoch bekomme und wenn ich dann mein Hinterrad nachziehen will ist mein Vorderrad schon wieder auf 10cm Höhe angekommen. 
Ich bin also ziemlich weit entfernt von dem was ich haben möchte. 

Könnte es auch an meinen Bike liegen? Ich hab ein YT Dirtlove von 2011 was vorne ja ziemlich tief ist. Würde es sich lohnen zum Street fahren evtl einen anderen etwas höheren Lenker dazu zu kaufen? Oder sollte ich einfach weiter üben und mich dran gewöhnen. 

und habt ihr sonst irgendwelche Tipps die ich gebrauchen könnte?

Ich weiß es ist echt ein Thema was ziemlich oft durchgekaut wurde aber irgendwie haben mir die Beiträge bisher nicht viel geholfen. Wenn ihr doch meint es gab einen Beitrag der mir dort weiter helfen könnte dann schickt mir bitte einen Link.


----------



## QTrotter (30. August 2013)

Servus,
ist nat. schwer aus der mündlichen Beschreibung Details rauszulesen.
Aber: Wenn du es wirklich so machst:
Lenker nur hochziehen ist nicht genug.
Du musst quasi selbst ab springen - rollen, von ausgestreckt zu gebückt runter beugen, dann kommt die von dir beschriebene bewegung - lenker zuerst hoch, dann mit lenker hoch und vor das heck nachziehen, dabei beine mit ranziehen.
Der Bewegungsablauf ist zwar nicht wahnsinnig kompliziert, aber die Präzision kostet Zeit zu lernen. Keine Ahnung, wie lange ich gebraucht habe, ... damals, vor über 20 Jahren ... Aber es war ganz sicher mehr als ein paar Wochen. Aber irgendwann war ich richtig gut.... (90cm,BMX)
Mit Fully ist es noch schwerer, da musst du das timing so anpassen, dass es zum ein-/ausfedern des Fahrwerks passt, da muss ich auch noch üben.

Niedriger/hoher Lenker - niedriger Lenkler wird nötig, wenn du wirklich hoch willst. Hoher Lenker könnte die Anfänge erleichtern. 
Nur ein zu langer Vorbau wäre meiner Meinung nach ein Grund was zu ändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martinigo99 (30. August 2013)

Ok, danke das ist schon mal etwas womit ich was anfangen kann. Naja der Vorbau ist ziemlich kurz dann wird dass daran wohl auch nicht liegen, heißt wohl einfach üben üben üben. Ich werde dass einfach mal Morgen ausprobieren und darüber Berichten Danke erstmal für die Hilfe


----------



## Allrider (31. August 2013)

Ist zwar jetzt doof, wenn du kein italienisch sprichst, aber ich finde die Bilder erklären es auch ganz gut 
P.S. ich kann es leider nicht 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tlo3Lh7g35w"]Lezioni di mtb, 3a puntata: esercizi preparatori bunny up - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## delicious (31. August 2013)

Hi,

probier doch mal, das getrennt voneinander zu üben. Nimm einen Bordstein, am besten keinen allzu spitzen,fahr langsam drauf zu und hebe das Vorderrad hoch und dann das Hinterrad. Das kann man dann steigern, auf kleine Mauern, Bänke oder ähnliches. 

Dadurch, dass man ein "Ziel" für die Räder hat, kommt man imho leichter auf die Höhe. 

Jedenfalls mir hat das geholfen. Auch so ist es keine schlechte Übung, kommt ja in der Praxis auch im Wald mal vor.


----------



## HarzEnduro (1. September 2013)

Aber das Vorderrad muss doch viel mehr hochgezogen werden als nur 20-30cm oder irre ich da?

Also ordentlich mit Schmakkes nach hinten Lehnen und dabei das VR hochziehen. Wenn du nach hinten kippst, kannst du ja abspringen.

Nico.


----------



## QTrotter (1. September 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Aber das Vorderrad muss doch viel mehr hochgezogen werden als nur 20-30cm oder irre ich da?


Nö.
1. Das VR muss höher als 20-30 cm, wenn du mehr als 20-30 cm hoch springen willst , nicht weil du das HR hoch kriegen musst.



niconj2 schrieb:


> Also ordentlich mit Schmakkes nach hinten Lehnen und dabei das VR  hochziehen. Wenn du nach hinten kippst, kannst du ja abspringen


Rolle rückwärts war der andere Thread
Im Ernst, wenn du das machst, wirst du eben nicht mehr erreichen als nach hinten abzuspringen. Dein Körper muss nach oben, nicht nach hinten. Und das geht mit Abstand am Besten, solange beide Räder noch am Boden sind.


----------



## trialsrookie (1. September 2013)

Martinigo99 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ...
> Könnte es auch an meinen Bike liegen? ...



Eher nicht. Vielleicht aber daran:



> Ich versuche den Bunny Hop seit 3-4 Tagen täglich ca 2 Stunden am üben und es will einfach nicht klappen.



Vielleicht wäre es interessanter zu fragen, wie lange es für andere hier gedauert hat, den Bewegungsablauf sauber(!) zu erlernen. Also nach 3-4 Tagen würde ich noch nicht verzweifeln. Das dauert durchaus etwas, bis es 'Klick' macht - beim einen früher, beim anderen später.

Zum Thema VR in die Höhe bekommen: Sieh dir mal dieses Video an:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNDFWhuc5X0&feature=player_embedded"]Bunnyhop for Beginners.mp4 - YouTube[/nomedia]

Da siehst du im Teil ab der Mitte ganz gut die Vorübung, die einiges bringt: VR so weit hochreissen, dass sich das HR nach vorne verabschiedet. Dazu bedarf es etwas Selbstüberwindung, aber ohne der bekommt man das VR nie hoch genug...


----------



## Dominik19xx (3. September 2013)

Das Bike würde ich nicht als Grund ausschließen.
Klar man kann mit jedem Bike einen Bunny Hop machen, aber mit einigen deutlich schwerer als mit anderen.
Persönlich bevorzuge ich auch eine eher hohe Front an meinen Bikes.


----------



## Martinigo99 (4. September 2013)

Hallo, Ich bin es nochmal ich hab mir das Video angesehen und mir Eure Tipps zu Herzen genommen. Das Vorderrad hoch genug zu bekommen ist mittlerweile auch kein Problem mehr. Nur sobald ich es richtig weit oben hab krieg ich irgendwie mein Hinterrad nicht mehr so gut hoch, aber das wird auch schon immer besser mit der Zeit (glaub ich). Mein besster Versuch lag jetzt bei 20cm gemessen mit Tetra Packs


----------



## Dominik19xx (4. September 2013)

Mit der Übung kommt die Höhe.
Bei mir hat es auch eine ganze Weile gedauert bis ich bei meinen jetzigen 70-80 cm angekommen bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## regenmagichnich (12. September 2013)

Dominik19xx schrieb:


> Mit der Übung kommt die Höhe.
> Bei mir hat es auch eine ganze Weile gedauert bis ich bei meinen jetzigen 70-80 cm angekommen bin.



Dann scheine ich wohl was falsch zu machen, ich behersch den bunnyhop seit der Kindheit, egal mit welchem Fahrrad, aber ich komm nicht höher als 30 - 40 cm. Gut, ich übe nicht täglich zwei Stunden bunnyhop, sondern benutze ihn nur wenn ich ihn gebrauche...


----------



## Janf85 (12. September 2013)

Wahrscheinlich einfach nur Schweine hop


----------



## regenmagichnich (12. September 2013)

Janf85 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich einfach nur Schweine hop



egal, von mir aus auch Dackel hop, hauptsache ich komm die Kanten hoch ohne mir am HR n Durchschlag zu holen =)


Ps.: du hast n sehr schönes idyllisches Profilbild!


----------



## Dominik19xx (12. September 2013)

regenmagichnich schrieb:


> Dann scheine ich wohl was falsch zu machen, ich behersch den bunnyhop seit der Kindheit, egal mit welchem Fahrrad, aber ich komm nicht höher als 30 - 40 cm. Gut, ich übe nicht täglich zwei Stunden bunnyhop, sondern benutze ihn nur wenn ich ihn gebrauche...


Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich eine Zeit lang wirklich täglich geübt habe.
Aber auch beim normalen fahren bin ich ziemlich oft am Springen.
Egal ob mit dem Rennrad(uralt Stahlrad), dem Mtb oder dem Dirt Bike.
Die 70cm - 80cm schaffe ich aber nur mit dem Dirt Bike und dem Four Crosser.


----------



## QTrotter (12. September 2013)

regenmagichnich schrieb:


> Dann scheine ich wohl was falsch zu machen, ich behersch den bunnyhop seit der Kindheit, egal mit welchem Fahrrad, aber ich komm nicht höher als 30 - 40 cm. Gut, ich übe nicht täglich zwei Stunden bunnyhop, sondern benutze ihn nur wenn ich ihn gebrauche...



Höhe kommt nicht beliebig nur durch Wiederholung.
Man muss gezielt auf Höhe trainieren, wenn man noch höher hinaus will.
Wir haben damals Kartons übereinander, noch einen, noch einen mit anderer Höhe - und immer ein paar cm mehr.

und irgendwann...


----------



## Dominik19xx (12. September 2013)

Mit Kartons habe ich auch geübt. Da sieht man an den Reifenspuren immer schön wie hoch man gekommen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrookie (12. September 2013)

QTrotter schrieb:


> Höhe kommt nicht beliebig nur durch Wiederholung.
> Man muss gezielt auf Höhe trainieren, wenn man noch höher hinaus will.
> Wir haben damals Kartons übereinander, noch einen, noch einen mit anderer Höhe - und immer ein paar cm mehr.
> 
> und irgendwann...



Cool! 1985?


----------



## QTrotter (12. September 2013)

trialsrookie schrieb:


> Cool! 1985?



so ca.... laaaaang her


----------



## Martinigo99 (21. September 2013)

Bräuchte mal wieder Eure Hilfe. 

Ich hab die ganzen Tage fleißig geübt wann immer ich Zeit hatte. Hab mir Kartons hingestellt und bin immer und immer wieder drüber gesprungen und komme jetzt fast bei jedem Versuch 26cm hoch. 
Ich hab aber irgendwie ein anderes Problem, sobald ich z.B einen gleich hohen Bordstein hochspringen will (dieser ist sogar etwas niedriger ca 20-22cm) Klappt einfach gar nichts, Ich weiß dass ich diese Höhe locker schaffe, aber trotzdem hab ich irgendwie Angst dort gegen zu klatschen und genau deswegen versau ich alles.
Dass sieht dann ungefähr so aus das ich mit dem Vorderrad locker drauf bin, dieses aber schon den Boden berührt und ich das Hinterrad einfach nur noch drauf ziehe und das sieht einfach 0 nach einem Bunny Hop aus.


----------



## Dominik19xx (21. September 2013)

Da hilft eigentlich nur üben und Routine bekommen.
Dann macht der Kopf auch mit und der Sprung wird sauberer.


----------



## Martinigo99 (21. September 2013)

Dass hatte ich mir schon fast gedacht,
dann bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig als mich morgen wieder aufs Rad zu schwingen und dort weiter zu machen wo ich heute aufgehört hab.


----------



## LasseCreutz (30. September 2013)

Vielleicht ist dein Problem aber auch, dass du nach hinten ziehst und nicht nach oben. Das ist ein grundsätzlicher Unterschied. Wenn du das Vorderrad hochziehst solltest du den Lenker möglichst weit Richtung Bauch/Becken Ziehen. Dann stehst du im Prinzip senkrecht über dem Hinterrad. Und dann springst du und drückst im Sprung die Front wieder runter. Also so ungefähr:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXLXR2_1aYE 

Wenn du das Vorderrad anhebst indem du den Lenker nach hinten ziehst, blockierst du dich nur selber...
Dafür kannst du dann das : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_szsVpTXCwU


LG Lasse


----------



## R.C. (30. September 2013)

LasseCreutz schrieb:


> Also so ungefähr:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXLXR2_1aYE



Das sind _keine_ Bunny Hops, das sind Sidehops (eine Trial-Spezialitaet).


----------



## LasseCreutz (30. September 2013)

Deswegen ja auch nur so ungefähr. Außerdem Geht man beim Mountainbike nicht erst über das Hinterrad und springt dann, sondern macht alles in einer fließenden Bewegung, aber ich glaube der Unterschied der beiden Varianten ist trotzdem deutlich geworden, oder? Man kann doch sehr schön sehen wie die Jungs den Lenker beim sprung nach oben zum Bauch ziehen...


----------



## R.C. (30. September 2013)

LasseCreutz schrieb:


> Deswegen ja auch nur so ungefähr. Außerdem Geht man beim Mountainbike nicht erst über das Hinterrad und springt dann, sondern macht alles in einer fließenden Bewegung, aber ich glaube der Unterschied der beiden Varianten ist trotzdem deutlich geworden, oder?



Sidehops funktionieren (fast) voellig anders, dort holt man sich die Hoehe mit einem Pedalkick beim Absprung (egal, ob vom Hinterrad aus oder auf beiden Raedern). Deswegen funktioniert der Sidehop nur aus dem Stillstand.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (11. Februar 2014)

Bei Sidehops liegt der Weltrekord wohl bei etwas um die 1,42m.
Meint ihr, man kann mit einem normalen Bike und einem Bunny Hop ähnliche Höhen erreichen? Was müsste man dafür genau trainieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (11. Februar 2014)

Du stellst Fragen  Also wenn man Chris Akrigg anguckt, müsste das gehen - der Typ hat aber auch die Über-Skills und eine Menge Sprungkraft. Es gibt ein Video, in dem Thomas "professor" Schmitt über eine Schranke hoppt, da er mehrere fehlversuche hat, muss da die Sturztechnik geübt sein, damit man sich nicht verletzt - ich habe auch schon leute gesehen, die sich bei sowas das schlüsselbein gebrochen haben...


----------



## Deleted 244202 (11. Februar 2014)

Die Schranke hat aber kaum über einen Meter. Erkennt man an der Dame im Bild. Ich denke eher, dass die Anfahrt trickie war.





Aber gebrochene Schlüsselbeine würde ich jetzt nicht mit hohen Bunny Hops antizipieren wollen.

Wer hat denn hier selbst Erfahrung mit richtig hohen Bunny Hops? Auch gerne mit einem normalen Fully!


----------



## Marc B (11. Februar 2014)

Frag mal 525Rainer, den ich mal interviewt habe, da waren auch klasse Fotos von hohen Bunny Hops mit dabei  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/525rainer-aka-rainer-mitterbiller-im-ibc-user-interview.498160/


----------



## Deleted 244202 (11. Februar 2014)

Ja, sehr sympathischer Typ!
Wär cool, wenn er sich hier im Thread mal melden würde. Scheint mir echt einer der wenigen hier zu sein, der auch richtig hohe Hops mit einem Fully (oder selbst zusammengebrutzeltem HT ) zieht!


----------



## HTWolfi (11. Februar 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Wär cool, wenn er sich hier im Thread mal melden würde. Scheint mir echt einer der wenigen hier zu sein, *der auch richtig hohe Hops* mit einem Fully (oder selbst zusammengebrutzeltem HT ) *zieht!*


Liegt wohl daran, dass er mehr fährt, als sich um theoretische Abhandlungen hier im Forum zu kümmern.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (11. Februar 2014)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Liegt wohl daran, dass er mehr fährt, als sich um theoretische Abhandlungen hier im Forum zu kümmern.


Auf jeden Fall! 
Mal sehen, ich schreib dem mal ne PN. Ansonsten hat Marc ja nen guten Kontakt zum Rainer. Vielleicht kann er dann ja mal bei ihm anfragen, was es zum hohen Bunny Hop so braucht.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (11. Februar 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Die Schranke hat aber kaum über einen Meter. Erkennt man an der Dame im Bild. Ich denke eher, dass die Anfahrt trickie war.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also sorry, für sowas wäre mir MEIN Rad zuschade, da heb ichs lieber drübber.....


----------

